
Lanterna – Easy console text GUI library for Java - javinpaul
https://code.google.com/p/lanterna/
======
argentpyro
I've used this library before and really liked it. I made a really simple
roguelike with it:

[https://github.com/melloc/roguelike](https://github.com/melloc/roguelike)

I remember running into some minor issues, but for the most part it's an
awesome, mature library.

------
fiatmoney
There's nothing more satisfying than a hardcore greenscreen admin interface to
your web app.

------
ridentbyte
I have actually used this library in the past. I've never managed to get it
working with Spring for DI because the library itself instantiates it's
objects at really strange times... It's nice all the same though.

~~~
smrtinsert
Not having used laterna why would it matter when it instantiates anything?
Spring lets you define init/destroy methods which would allow laterna to do
its own thing... Or were you trying to use laterna features programmatically
like an api?

~~~
ridentbyte
I can't remember entirely what I was trying to do, because it was over a year
ago since I've touched it, but I remember stepping through Lanterna and seeing
code that instantiates objects just before they appear on screen which meant
it was over writing existing objects managed by Spring... (I think)

I know that Lanterna is still being actively worked on though, so maybe I'll
give it another shot.

I see the spelling error on the: "Panel.Orientation.HORISONTAL" enum still
exists though.

------
mindcrime
On a related note, there is also Charva which is somewhat similar.

[http://www.pitman.co.za/projects/charva/index.html](http://www.pitman.co.za/projects/charva/index.html)

------
JimmyM
I am just starting to work on a Roguelike in Java now. How did you know?

------
TTPrograms
Are there similar solutions for other languages (other than curses)? In
particular I would love something for python scripting.

~~~
speednoise
There's a Clojure wrapper ([https://github.com/sjl/clojure-
lanterna](https://github.com/sjl/clojure-lanterna)) which features in a pretty
great series of blog posts on making a Roguelike with it:
[http://stevelosh.com/blog/2012/07/caves-of-
clojure-01/](http://stevelosh.com/blog/2012/07/caves-of-clojure-01/)

------
pjmlp
Oohh, memories of Turbo Vision resurface...

------
abengoam
That looks awesome.

------
dschulz
I've not tried it yet, but.. Hori_s_ontal? Why?

[https://code.google.com/p/lanterna/source/browse/src/main/ja...](https://code.google.com/p/lanterna/source/browse/src/main/java/com/googlecode/lanterna/gui/layout/HorisontalLayout.java)

~~~
danneu
Martin Berglund might be Scandinavian.

[https://translate.google.com/#en/no/horizontal](https://translate.google.com/#en/no/horizontal)

